# Who Speaks for the Weeds?



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

We may be the only species who has words and defines their meaning. Weeds, like pests in relationship to animals, are plants where we humans don't want them. Unwanted plants. Without them where would we be? Especially beekeepers. Bees work flowers which are beneficial to them. They don't care if they are weeds or not. But, you may have chosen to live w/ Bob. You can always requeen.  Pull your own weeds.


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

Just to clarify Bob is not my better half, more like a landlord.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

A weed is merely a plant growing where it is not supposed to.


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

Here in MT our main flow comes from Knapweed, an invasion species that most people are trying very hard (and unsuccessfully) to eradicate. I don't know what we'd do if anyone ever figured out how to kill it.


----------



## A. S. Templeton (Nov 30, 2009)

Beeophyte said:


> So, Bob if you are out there reading this. Your ways are the ways of death and destruction. Your ways will lead to the catastrophic loss of life on Earth. Your ways are a sin against God's creation for which we are stewards.


OT OT OT. Please refrain from making ad hominem attacks and religious themes. Abbé Warré was a true man of God, not a pretender, so I guess he'd counsel you to forgive someone's offensive or wayward ways. Nature itself culls and kills off cells, bees, weeds--who are _you _to publicly curse someone in this way?

Jeez... where's a moderator when you need one?


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

The moderator may lock this thread if they wish, it wont' hurt my feelings. Great respect to you Mr. Templeton.


----------



## GeezLouise (Feb 4, 2012)

Thread with same OP locked on biobees yesterday. I didn't view the OP as an attack, certainly much tamer than some of the items on beesource. The G-word seems to be a hot topic over there on biobees.


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes I noticed. Where I live (Bible Belt) we talk about God all the time so it didn't occur to me that others might find it offensive. I wrote my original post from the heart so I stand by what I say, let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Beeophyte said:


> Your ways are the ways of death and destruction. Your ways will lead to the catastrophic loss of life on Earth. Your ways are a sin against God's creation for which we are stewards. I will speak out for the weeds; they have as much a right to live as you do Bob. They are arguably contributing more than you are. While I am at it I will speak out for the pests too. The buzzing insects that ignore you and you seem to fear and loath. It is no wonder God gave them stingers because he knew in his wisdom that someday arrogant and ignorant humans would try to eradicate them.


And here is where I stopped listening and started rolling my eyes. Sad as it was eloquent up to that point.
PS there are plants that need to be removed from certain locations. If you don't believe that I challenge you to walk barefoot, with your children, through a yard invaded by bur buttercups or goat heads. Enjoy.


----------



## HTC (Mar 17, 2012)

Here in Florida I have these small dark green weeds that have pretty white flower. But dare I go with my flip flops through the back acre and my feet will sting really really bad. My horticulture teacher was right a weed is a plant out of place. (Did not know Ben said it first) 

And to Beeophyte remind you lady garden caretaker that in nature nothing is straight or in order only us the children of God ( I just said the G word ) that only we as children are convinced everything should be in order square and plumb.

And if you do not believe this try to keep a dirt path straight.


----------

